# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Công ty du lịch và cuộc sống travellife chúc quý khách năm mới an khang thịnh vượng

## travellifes2

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH CUỘC SỐNG _ TRAVEL LIFE KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH !

Lời đầu tiên, công ty Travellife xin gửi tới Quý khách hàng lời chúc sức khỏe và lời chào trân trọng nhất.
Với xu hướng xã hội ngày càng phát triển, nhu cầu thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi, tìm hiểu và khám phá những điều mới lạ, để cuộc sống càng phong phú và thú vị hơn là điều cần thiết trong mỗi chúng ta.
Nhận biết được nhu cầu tham quan nghỉ dưỡng sau những thời gian lam việc căng thẳng của quý  cơ quan, đơn vị, gia đình là nhu cầu không thể thiếu. Công ty chúng tôi đã thiết kế nhiều chương trình du lịch trong và ngoài nước thật hấp dẫn với giá cả thật hợp lý và ưu đãi dành cho Quý khách hàng.
 Công ty Travellife chuyên tổ chức các chương trình:
•	Các tuyến du lịch trong nước.
•	Các tuyến nước ngoài: Campuchia -  Thái Lan – Singapore – Mỹ - Hàn Quốc – Thổ Nhĩ Kì.
•	Bên cạnh đó Trvellife còn thực hiện các Visa Nhật – Mỹ - Hàn – Việt Nam và bán vé máy bay trong và ngoài nước .

Với ưu điểm đội ngủ nhân viên trẻ năng động nhiệt tình, hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp luôn tận tâm trong nghề.
Hiện tại công ty có 3 văn phòng : 
1.	Head office: 34 Nhat Chi Mai St, W.13, Tan Binh District, HCMC, Vietnam.
2.	Co-operate brand office : 16 - Hoc Vien Quan Y - 103 - Hanoi - Vietnam 
3.	American brand office : 5294 Prince Viliant street - Santonio - Texas 78218.
4.   Nha Trang brand-office: 8 A, 23/10 street-Nha Trang- Viet Nam

Tell: + 84.66 841287       -      + 84.66845387
Email: travellifes.vn@gmail.com
Web: www.travellifevn.com

Với phương châm” Luôn Khám Phá Cùng Bạn”, chúng tôi mong muốn luôn được là người bạn đồng hành than thiết của Quý khách trên mỗi bước đi tìm sự mới mẻ, thú vị trong cuộc sống cùa chúng ta bằng sự trải nghiệm mà chúng tôi tích lũy được.
Hy vọng sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách sự hài long trên mỗi bước đồng hành.

TRAVEL LIFE -  MIX MY WAY

----------

